# DIY or Grass Livery wanted around Cirencester



## hannahmurphy (8 May 2015)

DIY or Grass Livery wanted around Cirencester for one gelding.

*With help when needed.
*With well maintained floodlight school.
*With friendly horses and humans!
*All year turnout essential. 


Hope to hear from you - I know you're out there!


----------



## treacle_beastie (28 June 2015)

There's a few places.
AMpney down farm on a419 stow road.

The old kennels by the college in the park.

Green hill equestrian and h&b equestrian in daglingworth

Plummers farm in siddington

These are all have diy options and offer assistance.


----------

